# 40k book review!



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

*GW book review!*

GW book review**

I was gonna post fav's - but this might be a good thread for some of the GW freshies to get an idea of whats hot and not on the GW bookshelf
[[not to sound smugg, i happen to fall under the categorie of being a 40k freshie]]

Personally [[being a Word Bearers fan]]
my fav would be,
_Dark Apostle_, by Anthony Reynolds, had a weird kinda dry begining, but then Chaos kicked in and kicked hard! Giving me an inference that this is going to be a series following Marduk
9/10

Another would be,
_Rebel Winter_, by Steve Parker, his first novel, and did slightly show - but I love a good classic, and this one also gave me the inference that there's going to be a series following the pitdog. [[personal dislike; a little over-use of hokey phrases such as "Throne above!" - I wish theyd just curse like normal dudes]]
7/10

And i'd comment on the awesome Horus Heresy novels, but i'm only on the second one, _False Gods_ - perhaps someone whos up to date with the most recent one could rate the series as a whole

--I know this is all 40k, but I'm not too big in the fantasy, but dont be shy--


----------



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a freshie, I read all the Horus Heresy books all were excellent except Descent of Angels.DOA seemed rushed not nearly as good as the rest. The Souldrinkers Omnibus is the one I finished recently and is amazing. I think thread should be stickied so we can read opinions on all the books. I will be picking up Chapter Wars this weekend and would like to grab another book. I could use some suggestions.


----------



## craigus (Oct 4, 2007)

I love Lord of the night k:


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

I am a big fan of the Gaunts Ghosts (Dan Abnett) series although I think the best by quite a way was Necropolis, the others aren't quite as good for me.

The Ciaphas Cain (Sandy Mitchell) series are also a good read, a little more light hearted and a different style but one I personally really enjoy.

I think my favourite book of all is Double Eagle by Dan Abnett. I love the aerial combat sequences and think the cast is well described.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i havent read many books but heres the best of what i have

Gaunts ghosts - amazing series, if you havent checked them out you should
Caiphas Cain - i didnt like these that much, but they are entertaining
Space wolf - again, definately worth a look.

moved to GW fluff.


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> moved to GW fluff.


Yeah sorry - I was contemplating where to put it, and I was really embarresed when I could edit the title of the thread - but thanks guys for posting, i'm definately gonna take a look at these books once i'm done with False Gods

[[i'm doing a book in between each heresy book just so I dont get obbssesed and cry when Horus dies :cray:]]


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha don't worry about that - it will probably be a good 2 years before Horus dies.


----------



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

read the ultramarines omnibus by graham mcniell, Uriel Ventris and the ultramrines books are what started me off in warahmmer literature.
they go as followed
NIGHTBRINGER
WARRIORS OF ULTRAMAR
DEAD SKY BLACK SUN

Amazing books if you like astarte novels


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they are good, i forgot to mention them in my post. i liked warriors of ultramar the best, dead sky black sun was a little confusing with all the extra stuff that was going on imo.


----------



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah especially the slaughterman and his train, that whole deal with their different names was messed up, chaos deamons have an odd way of naming their kids


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

My favourite is the only one I have read 

Gaunts Ghosts First and Only

I havn't finished this book yet, but so far it is absoulutely AMAZING!

And I like how they actually released GW models of the ghosts, including the famous Commisar Ibram Gaunt.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

stormshroud said:


> I am a big fan of the Gaunts Ghosts (Dan Abnett) series although I think the best by quite a way was Necropolis, the others aren't quite as good for me.
> 
> The Ciaphas Cain (Sandy Mitchell) series are also a good read, a little more light hearted and a different style but one I personally really enjoy.
> 
> I think my favourite book of all is Double Eagle by Dan Abnett. I love the aerial combat sequences and think the cast is well described.


Good choice on the Ghosts series k:k:k:k:k:k:k:


----------

